# Craftsman Industrial Table Adapter Plate



## radios (Sep 30, 2009)

i made a router table using this nice 1/8 steel plate from sears, i would like to know what inserts can be used for it, Sears Item# 00925333000 | Model# 25333 it's inconvieniant using most bits with such a large hole. it's 2.987 inches measured with a caliper.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

radios said:


> i made a router table using this nice 1/8 steel plate from sears, i would like to know what inserts can be used for it, Sears Item# 00925333000 | Model# 25333 it's inconvieniant using most bits with such a large hole. it's 2.987 inches measured with a caliper.


Hi, Welcome to the forums.
I did a quick search but couldn't find a part or model number for that. Is there a lip or rabbet to hold an insert?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums radios.


----------



## radios (Sep 30, 2009)

jschaben said:


> Hi, Welcome to the forums.
> I did a quick search but couldn't find a part or model number for that. Is there a lip or rabbet to hold an insert?


 no, that's the odd part.. maybe the routers' plastic mounting plate is supposed to be left on, and that would form the lip? which it would, because it would be smaller, but it would take up about 1/8 travel.. this is supposed to be for the industrial router tables, that was discontinued, so i can't even find the xxx.xxxxxxx number, which would be needed to find the manual in sears partsdirect.. it's possible this plate is the "lip" and the router table itself gets the insert..


----------

